# Keeping Whatsapp messages. Porting number and going from Android to iOS.



## jg213 (Oct 8, 2009)

I've always been an Android user, I'm trying out the iphone and will be porting my current number from Tesco Mobile to o2 network as I don't need two contracts. I want to be able to have access to my previous/current whatsapp chats when I change to iOS(iPhone 6S).

I've got my PAC code from Tesco but I have not used it yet. I do no have a proper whatsapp backup yet either I think. I heard that it can be difficult to transfer whatsapp messages between Android to iOS but that there are apps (any recommended?). I'm wondering if the extra process of porting my number may cause further complications? I think once my number is ported I won't be able to access the old conversations on my current Android phone (Galaxy Note 3).

The whatsapp messages include text and pics mainly and I don't mind them not being on the new phone as long as I can access them with all info as is.. e.g. date and time sent and received, and formatting including emoji's etc as I've did some sort of back up to text long ago and it opened in one great wall of text and no formatting etc or emoji's/pics.

Also, not sure if I will stay long on iphone as so far I'm not too sure about it whilst playing around with it with the other sim in it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See here https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/android/20902622


----------



## jg213 (Oct 8, 2009)

joeten said:


> See here https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/android/20902622


Thanks, I've seen that guide and I think it is for transferring from an Android phone to a new Android phone. I think I read somewhere whilst searching that you can't use this process when transferring from Android to iOS.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the help pages as it may also cover IPhones.


----------

